# Sony XES Z50



## ZloiBoY (Jan 27, 2011)

I Sell my Sony XES Z50.
If you want buy it some lower price - ask me.
Aslo i can sell it by paypal!

Sony XES Z50

ebay.com/itm/Sony-Xes-Z50-Ultra-RARE-Sound-Processor-Top-Line-Cd-Changer-PCM1702-/221834520375?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a65e2737


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

can you shot me a pric with pics


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

IS super rare, possible the best headunit in the world!


----------



## ZloiBoY (Jan 27, 2011)

instalher said:


> can you shot me a pric with pics


Did you mean to take a photo with my nickname?


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

nope I need to know what you want for one, I had one and sold it for a denford and now I would like another one.


----------



## ZloiBoY (Jan 27, 2011)

still selling


----------

